# Buying advice



## pint (Mar 9, 2013)

A hate to ask this question, because I'm sure it's been asked hundreds of times before. I've looked at a few recent threads, but I'm not sure I got a precise answer.

I'm in my early 20's and would like to purchase a router to last me a long time. My next project is just building a desk, but I'm OK with spending extra now for something that will give me reliability, flexibility, and ease-of-use in the future.

So let's say my budget is anywhere between $150-$450 for a router, and additional funds for a router table. What would you get?

Thanks


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

My precise answer is get a Triton TRA001 (2200w ) plunge router. It may seem a bit big but when you install it under a table it handles anything. Has an above table winding mechanism for fine adjustments.

If it's out of your price range then the next one down. I think it may be the MOF001.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

+1 on the Triton.

Welcome to the forum, Jay.

There are so many models out there that fit the bill, you will get many recommendations.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum.

If i had the high end of that budget just for the machines (bits are a different story), i'd buy 2 decent routers from the same family. Would enable a table/handheld most of the time and then a second table for part of the time. Same family so that you could interchange bases, plates, edge guides, etc. easier. I'm partial to Bosch routers, so for me it would be the Colt and a 1617, both with fixed and plunge bases. The newer Bosch MRC23 would be a candidate for me as well, though it's still pricy. 

Dewalt makes a good series as well. Find a fit that feels good to you.

earl


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome, but I beg to differ. Triton is a good router, Porter cable is a good router as is Dewalt, Freud and a host of others. Look at the manuals and the exploded drawings for the repair parts. See which has the easiest bearing & brushes to obtain and are of standard size. Look at the dust shielding as fine particles will always find a way in and finally decide if you want one that is stationary on the table as this allows you to purchase only the motor (eliminates a lot of moving parts parts) or if you want to purchase a second router to avoid the issue of removal and replacement when you cannot use the table mounted unit. And please think about what you will actually use this purchase for and in what country. Triton is a great router until you try to find certain spares, the same can be said of all routers depending where you live.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would guess you will get as many recommendations as people have routers. If I were in the market I would buy the most powerful name brand that I could. Don't worry about the weight if you are going to use a table and don't worry about finding something that has two bases. When the time comes to get a hand held one there will most likely be improvements to what is out there today. As far as parts goes Richard has a point which to me means don't buy a Craftsman. Sears is known for making it difficult to find aftermarket parts. As far as the table goes make your own and if the router you choose doesn't have the capability of being raised from above then get one that is compatible with the Router Raizer.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

To expand what Art just said about Sears Craftsman,

Sears (now owned by K-Mart) has always contracted with manufacturers to make tools for them. By the time they told the manufacturer what they wanted it to look like and what price they wanted to sell it for the manufacturer inevitably made it different from their own tool of the same production year. Some parts would be interchangeable with the OEM and some would be brand specific.

So, you see what happens ten years down the road. You might be able to get replacement parts from Sears but probably not. When you go to the manufacturer for an OEM part you might find it. You might not if it is one of those made only for the Sears model. This often happens with shields, handles, guides, etc. Then you end up looking for used machines to cannibalize in order to find parts. 

While one of my hobbies is restoring old "tools with tails" I sometimes have to wait years before I find parts.

So... buy a brand name you expect to be around in 20- 30 years. If not for yourself then for the next owner.

JMHO

Paul


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

PRDarnell said:


> To expand what Art just said about Sears Craftsman,
> 
> Sears (now owned by K-Mart) has always contracted with manufacturers to make tools for them. By the time they told the manufacturer what they wanted it to look like and what price they wanted to sell it for the manufacturer inevitably made it different from their own tool of the same production year. Some parts would be interchangeable with the OEM and some would be brand specific.
> 
> ...



Yep, thats why we see posts from people looking for NLA part for PC, Bosch, Makita, and others! Anything past 10 -15 years old is hit/miss at best... especially if electronics are involved. Many machines of most major brands last 15 - 30 years with no need for parts. My 18 year old Craftsman router and 35 year RAS are examples!

If you make your power tool decisions on long term parts availability... better stick with hand tools. This is getting more and more the case with global manufacturing and shorter model change cycles. *NO* manufacturer will retool a production line to make you one part. 

For larger machinery, there are some small 3rd party shops willing to manufacture parts. For smaller commodity tools, that isn't practical, again especially for electronic module like speed controls for routers.

How many cordless drills are laying around due to it being cheaper and quicker to just buy another? I would personally not make this my primary purchasing concern! 

YMMV


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I would like to mention briefly my experience with Triton. I have know idea what the situation will be in 10 years, but I bought a used 3 1/4 horse Triton. It was missing several parts. Here in the US they are distributed by Kreg (something I learned on this forum ) anyway I contacted Kreg and gave them the list of what I needed. 12 hr work day later I get a call from the kid who took my parts list and he tells me he has shipped them all out. I got that on voice mail. I called back the next day and got a hold of this guy that worked 12 hours on my order and asked him what I owed him. He said it was on the house. Easiest replacement parts I ever got. Triton and Kreg gained a customer for life . So if you are looking don't overlook Triton just because they are not US based. 

My Two Cents


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 5 Triton's never a problem except collets. Kreg is great on support the best I have seen in the industry. I own 30 something routers and I like to mix up the brands as depending on the application some brands are better than others for different applications. Granted mixing up brands adds a little work but it is good to have the flexibility to have different options to match the job.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have selected and been very happy with the Bosch 1617, which is about $220. Lots of other machines out there that are very good, but I like the power, soft start, remarkable array of accessories and it comes with a fixed and plunge base. The fixed base can also be used in a table and allows setting height from above the table. I recently bought a second motor just for hand held use. I choose the Rockler table top and fence and their FX lift (lift is not necessary, but very nice to use--you can buy it later). I know you can find many other good routers in this category, particularly the Porter Cable, I've just been very happy with my Bosch gear. I do think that the cheapie routers are not as nicely fitted and that the relabeled OEM machines are often not so great, particularly over the long haul. With the use I give them, my Bosch 1617s will likely outlast me. Just my opinion. 

A couple of other points. Wear a mask or get serious dust collection in place, sawdust is nasty stuff in your lungs. I'm a throat cancer survivor and believe me, you don't want to fool around with all that carcinogenic sawdust.

Some states are soon going to require table saws have the SawStop mechanism installed. It will make all table saws more expensive. I'd put a table saw on the list pretty soon. I'm considering the Laguna 10 inch contractor style saw, which has a 1 3/4 hp motor running on 110 volts. Rewiring for 220 costs a fair amount. Haven't the space for a cabinet saw.

This is, of course, only my opinion.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Me now I've got a lower priced Craftsman router, bought new in about '95-'96. After about 7 years it quit, so I bought a similar model, new. As it turned out the first one just had a solder joint fail - easily fixed. Then a friend gave me several used Craftsman routers, in about the same price range new, I think they are older than mine. And, except for the solder joint I still haven't resoldered, they are all still going just as strong as ever. Just pick a router you think will work best for you. Used is always an option, that way you might be able to pick up several at the same price as a new one, and can always use one for spare parts later.

As for a table, me personally would never buy one, I make my own. That way I get just what I want, and don't worry about modifying if it calls for it.

But, your dime, your choice.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jay, here in the states I would go with the Bosch. I am sure the Triton is a great router, as is Porter Cable and Bosch. I have seen very few complaints on either them. The combination kits are great because the fixed base can go to the table and later on you can pick up just an extra motor, to keep from having to swap from the table to the plunge base. The 2 1/4 hp. is large enough for everything except large raised panel bits. Mike has one Bosch 1617, I think he said he has been using for 12 years without any problems. At the same time I have an old Craftsman I have had for over 30 years that has never been a problem. Read, research, and plan wisely.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Some states are soon going to require table saws have the SawStop mechanism installed........
> 
> This is, of course, only my opinion.


Hi Tom

How do you figure that? I'm reliably informed that Saw Stop's device simply won't work on larger saws, like 12in and 14in or larger machines, i.e the sort you see in an commercial/industrial shop, or is it just 10in home user saws which will be affected by this legislation? I don't see deWalt, Bosch or Makita rushing to sign up their portable contractor saws for retro-fitting, either. Probabaly just so much yak from Saw Stop's PR firm



pint said:


> I'm in my early 20's and would like to purchase a router to last me a long time.


Hi Jay

Maybe you'd like to define "a long time". Others have said the same as I will - don't buy cheap or home-owner brands because there is no long term service/spares backup these days. If you stick to the brands often bought by contractors you'll end up with durable, supported product as a rule. To me that means Bosch, deWalt, Festool, Hitachi, Makita, etc. I'm uncertain about both P-C and Milwaukee because I read so much bad stuff about both from US contractors I'm in contact with elsewhere - my own experience with Milwaukee over here is equally dire. My own choice more than 25 years ago was to go with Elu (now deWalt) and it proved to be a good choice - after 1/4 century I can still get the parts I need for my original routers, mainly brushes, bearings, collets, collet nuts and sundry knobs and handles. I know one guy with Bosches who has had a similar experience.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jay, this weekend I have been busy working with several routers that are new to me. Next weekend the Detroit area forum members will be here to try them out too. Each brand has it's own unique features and none of them are perfect.

I am comfortable in saying that the Bosch 1617EVSPK is a great way to start. Priced around $200 this is the combo kit that all others are based on. As Dick mentioned I have a pair of them that are trouble free for over 12 years now. I fully expect them to be running the same in another 12 years. This is not to say other brands don't measure up; plain and simple I think this is the best deal for your hard earned money.

Don't buy any router until you have held several brands in your hands and checked out how the controls work. One of them will feel the best to YOU and that is the important thing.


----------



## Smokeem (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the router that I use almost everyday at work and dont have any complaints. I've used this router in a production setting for at least 3-4 years now. We have only had one fail on us out of 5 fixed base and one plunge base that we have, and the reason for failing was based on the user overworking the router.


----------



## Smokeem (Mar 24, 2013)

Forgot to add that if you are going to use your router in a table you should make sure that its capable of running upside down. I know that there used to be routers that where not recommended to be ran upside down in tables due to the type of bearing used in them.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Since I posted in the thread last I have added another Triton. Was passing through my local Woodcraft store (2.5 hrs away from home) and they had the 3.25 on sale for $240. So now I have 2 3.25 Tritons. I step into the garage and the lumber shivers


----------

